# Iluminacion LED en trafico



## llinxtronic (Feb 1, 2010)

Hola,

Siento de antemano si este tema no debe ir aquí, pero no estaba segura de dodne poenrlo y comnos e trata de un tema de actualidad, pues lo he puetso aqui.

¿Alguien me podria decir el nombre técnico o dodne puedo encontrar unas barritas, con LEDs, que se alimentan con una pequeña placa solar y se ponen sobr elos pasos de peatones para señalizar?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Selkir (Feb 1, 2010)

Creo que te refieres a los LightGuard (o algo así), es un elemento de seguridad vial.
¿Es algo tipo esto?


----------

